# Opinions welcome for newbie



## Derekw (Jun 4, 2019)

Hello everyone.
I am about to receive my first snake in two weeks, a 5yr old jungle python my sister inlaw needs to re home. My partner and i are very excited about as we have wanted reptiles of about 7yrs now and we finally have a place with the freedom to do as we please. "Omen" is in great health and feeding, handling and shedding fine. 
In a few months time i would like to het my own snake! Taking into account the lifespan and cost of having a second snake i want to buy something i find beautiful and am rather drawn towards a Albino darwin python or a Axanthic Carpet Python. I understand they are rather rare and expensive but might as well buy what i like right? 
Im looking forward to bonding and learning from my own little one and watching him/her grow. 
Opinions and advice welcome

Derek.


----------



## Shikito123 (Jun 4, 2019)

Hi. Neither of those are rare. Albinos are super common ranging around $200-500. Axanthics though are more expensive ranging from $500-$4,000 just gotta keep an eye out. Go onto reptile classifields. You'll most likely find what your looking for on there. I'm only 17 and I have 4 snakes now. Just have to find a good rodent breeder that's quality and cheap. You'll find one. Good luck! 

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekw (Jun 4, 2019)

A rodent breeder? I had not considered that actually, i have learned something already
Thanks for giving me a realistic price range for the Axanthic Carpet Python. I was expecting to pay around the $3000 mark so glad my figures were kind of right. 
Thank you for your reply


----------



## Herpetology (Jun 4, 2019)

You could get a nice albino olive for that  or a snow darwin  

Definitely get what you like!


----------



## Derekw (Jun 4, 2019)

Herptology said:


> You could get a nice albino olive for that  or a snow darwin
> 
> Definitely get what you like!


I will put some research into both your suggestions. 
Thank you


----------



## Yellowtail (Jun 5, 2019)

I noticed you liked a photo of one of my albino Darwins in the gallery, like most things you get what you pay for and there are very "ordinary" albinos, mostly cross bred, for $200-$300 but something like the gallery photo is more like $600.
Proven axanthic jungles are around $2000 but you can get a better looking unproven but probably axanthic black and white Julatten jungle for $500. Having a proven axanthic pedigree is only worth the cost if you are going to breed and sell them.


----------



## Southernserpent (Jun 5, 2019)

Not nocking your albinos yellowtail as I appretiate the time you have taken to to breed them over generations. But is this cross bred ordinary each to their own I say

View attachment _20190605_111711.JPG


If your not out to breed then then it doesn't matter what the liniege or genetics of the snake are, find a healthy snake you like the look of and go for it


----------



## Derekw (Jun 5, 2019)

Brilliant information guys! I had just come across the Julatten jungle sankes and the first thing that jumped out at me was the notable price difference. Been reading up on it while i am supposed to be working lol.
I just love the look of the black and white pythons to be honest , to me they are beautiful and different.
Im thinkig a Julatten willl probably be all i need but im still reading up on them.

Derek


----------



## Yellowtail (Jun 5, 2019)

Southernserpent said:


> Not nocking your albinos yellowtail as I appretiate the time you have taken to to breed them over generations. But is this cross bred ordinary each to their own I say
> 
> View attachment 327218
> 
> ...


Nice pattern but would you be selling hatchlings like that for $200? In my experience only line bred pure Darwins have the subtle colours and high fluro and yes it takes many generations of matching albinos with naturals and the resulting hets to produce them. It is a fact that the majority of cheap albino "Darwin" hatchlings offered are rather dull and ordinary by comparison. My post already pointed out that it was not necessary to pay high prices for genetics if you are not gong to breed them.
[doublepost=1559705333,1559705233][/doublepost]


Derekw said:


> Brilliant information guys! I had just come across the Julatten jungle sankes and the first thing that jumped out at me was the notable price difference. Been reading up on it while i am supposed to be working lol.
> I just love the look of the black and white pythons to be honest , to me they are beautiful and different.
> Im thinkig a Julatten willl probably be all i need but im still reading up on them.
> 
> Derek


----------



## Derekw (Jun 5, 2019)

Yellowtail said:


> Nice pattern but would you be selling hatchlings like that for $200? In my experience only line bred pure Darwins have the subtle colours and high fluro and yes it takes many generations of matching albinos with naturals and the resulting hets to produce them. It is a fact that the majority of cheap albino "Darwin" hatchlings offered are rather dull and ordinary by comparison. My post already pointed out that it was not necessary to pay high prices for genetics if you are not gong to breed them.
> [doublepost=1559705333,1559705233][/doublepost]
> View attachment 327219


Oh wow! Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Herpetology (Jun 5, 2019)

You could also go axanthic BHP from @Pauls_Pythons or calico colour changers - they’re super cool


----------



## LilithLeChat (Jun 5, 2019)

My Julatten Jungle bred by Yellowtail.

Getting lighter coloured with each shed and excellent temperament as well, handles beautifully.


----------



## Derekw (Jun 5, 2019)

Yellowtail said:


> Nice pattern but would you be selling hatchlings like that for $200? In my experience only line bred pure Darwins have the subtle colours and high fluro and yes it takes many generations of matching albinos with naturals and the resulting hets to produce them. It is a fact that the majority of cheap albino "Darwin" hatchlings offered are rather dull and ordinary by comparison. My post already pointed out that it was not necessary to pay high prices for genetics if you are not gong to breed them.
> [doublepost=1559705333,1559705233][/doublepost]
> View attachment 327219





LilithLeChat said:


> My Julatten Jungle bred by Yellowtail


Outstanding! Thats what i am talking about.
[doublepost=1559710855][/doublepost]


Yellowtail said:


> Nice pattern but would you be selling hatchlings like that for $200? In my experience only line bred pure Darwins have the subtle colours and high fluro and yes it takes many generations of matching albinos with naturals and the resulting hets to produce them. It is a fact that the majority of cheap albino "Darwin" hatchlings offered are rather dull and ordinary by comparison. My post already pointed out that it was not necessary to pay high prices for genetics if you are not gong to breed them.
> [doublepost=1559705333,1559705233][/doublepost]
> View attachment 327219





Yellowtail said:


> Nice pattern but would you be selling hatchlings like that for $200? In my experience only line bred pure Darwins have the subtle colours and high fluro and yes it takes many generations of matching albinos with naturals and the resulting hets to produce them. It is a fact that the majority of cheap albino "Darwin" hatchlings offered are rather dull and ordinary by comparison. My post already pointed out that it was not necessary to pay high prices for genetics if you are not gong to breed them.
> [doublepost=1559705333,1559705233][/doublepost]
> View attachment 327219





Yellowtail said:


> Nice pattern but would you be selling hatchlings like that for $200? In my experience only line bred pure Darwins have the subtle colours and high fluro and yes it takes many generations of matching albinos with naturals and the resulting hets to produce them. It is a fact that the majority of cheap albino "Darwin" hatchlings offered are rather dull and ordinary by comparison. My post already pointed out that it was not necessary to pay high prices for genetics if you are not gong to breed them.
> [doublepost=1559705333,1559705233][/doublepost]
> View attachment 327219


Beautiful snake! Exactly what i am after.


----------



## LilithLeChat (Jun 5, 2019)

Handling video - poetry in motion lol


----------



## Derekw (Jun 5, 2019)

LilithLeChat said:


> Handling video - poetry in motion lol



Thats so cool! Lovely animals and set up. Did you get them all from yellowtail?


----------



## Yellowtail (Jun 5, 2019)

I do have 2 holdbacks from the same clutch as Domino that are now for sale, $500 each.


----------



## LilithLeChat (Jun 5, 2019)

Derekw said:


> Thats so cool! Lovely animals and set up. Did you get them all from yellowtail?


 
Nah, only the Jungle is from Yellowtail, Diamond was from a pet shop, but has turned out to be an awesome animal anyway, while Bredli is a kind-of a rescue and I’m working on overcoming her mistrust of people.


----------



## Derekw (Jun 5, 2019)

Yellowtail said:


> I do have 2 holdbacks from the same clutch as Domino that are now for sale, $500 each.
> View attachment 327220
> View attachment 327221


LOVE! LOVE! LOVE!
Pretty sure i just msg you about your upcoming babies in Dec on Reptile classifieds
I have never had a hachie and i will have a few months with Omen by then and will feel more confident having enough time to research and prepare a set up for a little on by Dec
[doublepost=1559718247,1559718201][/doublepost]


LilithLeChat said:


> Nah, only the Jungle is from Yellowtail, Diamond was from a pet shop, but has turned out to be an awesome animal anyway, while Bredli is a kind-of a rescue and I’m working on overcoming her mistrust of people.


Lovely animals. You must be proud


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jun 7, 2019)

Herptology said:


> You could also go axanthic BHP from @Pauls_Pythons or calico colour changers - they’re super cool



Thanks mate.
[doublepost=1559907605,1559890279][/doublepost]


----------

